# [SOLVED] persistant naming go away

## 666threesixes666

how do i get my wlan0 wlan1 eth0 eth1 back?Last edited by 666threesixes666 on Wed May 15, 2013 1:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## albright

sudo touch /etc/udev/80-net-name-slot.rules

----------

## Sven Vermeulen

See also Network Interface Naming in the Gentoo handbook.

----------

## 666threesixes666

 *albright wrote:*   

> sudo touch /etc/udev/80-net-name-slot.rules

 

you mean...

```

sudo touch /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules

```

& for those without sudo

```

su -c 'touch /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules'

```

----------

## albright

 *Quote:*   

> you mean

 

Oops.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## njcwotx

not sure where I got this idea, probably googlded it some months ago, an empty 80-net-name-slot.rules should work but I setup a symlink to dev/null some time back.

```
ln -sf /dev/null 80-net-name-slot.rules
```

----------

